# Sheldon Reservoir ?



## MWP (Mar 30, 2005)

Does anybody really fish it? My office is on Garrett Road and I see a ton of bank fisher people and a few guys dumping kayaks in but never see any big boats when I drive by. Looks pretty good for bass and White Perch and I am sure the bream are stacked in there. I have a small boat I could off load and then go park at my office. Worth it?

Thanks.


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

It's been tough for me.. It can be good for sure though. Really shallow lake, more of a swamp than anything. I've had a 22 Majek in it (you can put a big boat in at the south ramp.) Deepest I found was 10ft and that's a hole mid lake. Rest of it stays around 4-5ft.

It's not a lake I go rushing back to but if I feel like it then I'll fish it.


----------



## TxSmiler (Feb 10, 2020)

This is from my trip Sunday. Some guys hate it because of the grass and shallow water. If you arent pretty dedicated bass guy then may not be much fun. But if you like fishing heavy cover (worms, swim jigs, etc) with all the frustrations that can bring there are nice fish there. We have a skiff we use for duck hunting and shallow water, but I have put my 20' Hurricane in there as well.


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

Wonder if you can duck hunt that lake.. I bet it'd be bad ***!


----------



## SD Hawkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Its hit or miss with me used to go when they closed it from Oct to Mar quite a bit. Used to fish some Thursday nighters back in the day, those were a lot of fun. There are some big fish in there and they are all black like that pic. Friend asked me Monday to take him just to go fun fishing so we might soon. I hate the ramp.


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

SD Hawkins said:


> Its hit or miss with me used to go when they closed it from Oct to Mar quite a bit. Used to fish some Thursday nighters back in the day, those were a lot of fun. There are some big fish in there and they are all black like that pic. Friend asked me Monday to take him just to go fun fishing so we might soon. I hate the ramp.


Lol the ramp is fun.. Your trailer falls off the other side and you cant even see it. Plus the steepness makes it fun to load up.

I almost mowed over a kayaker on the other side one time there. Always get outside and make sure no one is on the other side


----------



## Texasfisherman57 (Mar 2, 2008)

MWP said:


> Does anybody really fish it? My office is on Garrett Road and I see a ton of bank fisher people and a few guys dumping kayaks in but never see any big boats when I drive by. Looks pretty good for bass and White Perch and I am sure the bream are stacked in there.  I have a small boat I could off load and then go park at my office. Worth it?
> 
> Thanks.


I have to raise an eyebrow at those bank fishermen. Years ago, I wanted to check out the lake out, so I walked around the banks. I saw bass carcasses in the water that where huge. "Fishermen" were catching prime egg-laying females and filleting them for the frying pan. Yes, I know it's perfectly legal. That still doesn't make it right. JMO.


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

Buddy and I went today with the big boat.. We were there maybe 30 mins and loaded back up and went to Lake Houston. It's already full of grass to where it's almost hard to fish... Kept having to clean grass off the motor, and the trailer was covered in grass. 

Put in a Duessen Park on Lake Houston and caught some bass around mid lake. Houston was actually really nice today!! Usually go there and it be a mud hole.

I don't plan to go back to Sheldon during the warm months.. My favorite part about going there is using that sorry excuse for a ramp lol


----------



## SD Hawkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow grass filed already. but could have been that N wind blowing it onto the S bank the ramp is on. Years past I can recall there being lanes in there more or less and it covered in lillypads or grass, then we quit going for a while. Its hard to fish a shallow lake like that with grass coming up from bottom so the fishing zone is small.


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

On the bright side I got some pics of my lab watching my buddy fish! I've never seen a dog that loves fishing as much as we do


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

Hawkins, it's not hyacinth, it's the hydrilla growing up to the surface, worst I have ever seen.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## SASFishing (May 3, 2019)

I am so curious about the Sheldon res. I know there is some mighty fine largemouth in it. What I would love to do is catch some grande frogs out of it for the skillet.... I know there is an abundance of alligators In there. I have seen hem the few times I have been there. The problem I have is with all the reports of peopleâ€™s trucks being broken into. Does anyone have any insight on this recently? Itâ€™s almost time to bag some big frogs and Iâ€™m just too proud of my rig to park there and let some low life take anything I leave at the ramp... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

Not sure on the law of frog gigging a state park lake, its considered hunting. Another thing is all my life I use to see tons of frogs there, havent seen them in a long time. I do hear a few at times, but I think the gators have got alot of them. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

SASFishing said:


> I am so curious about the Sheldon res. I know there is some mighty fine largemouth in it. What I would love to do is catch some grande frogs out of it for the skillet.... I know there is an abundance of alligators In there. I have seen hem the few times I have been there. The problem I have is with all the reports of peopleâ€™s trucks being broken into. Does anyone have any insight on this recently? Itâ€™s almost time to bag some big frogs and Iâ€™m just too proud of my rig to park there and let some low life take anything I leave at the ramp...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Been going for decades.
I empty my vehicle of absolutely everything. Unlock the doors and leave a window cracked enough for them to reach their whole arm in. I open the glove box and the center console. Never an issue. Other than mosquitos....they all blow out within a couple miles of home.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

I grew up fishing it, but haven't been in it for years. I guess I quit when I didn't have a 10hp motor and didn't go back. They now will let you use any motor but at idle speed only. We used the old "ramp" on Garrett Road that was perfect for following the Carpenter Bayou channel through the cypress trees and bass fishing. We did most of our crappie fishing around the islands on the south end. I do have a 8.25# bass on the wall from there. Out of the "secret hole" on the northeast corner. Game wardens walked in on me and said "don't come back in here again".
My opinion is it hasn't been the same since TP&WD drained it and restocked with Florida bass. Early 1970's??


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

I fish it every now and then. Got some good bass in there if you know where and what to throw.


----------



## txbass1 (Aug 15, 2018)

Can you currently launch kayaks from the Garrett road parking area and get around or is the grass too thick up there? Also, more gators on that end or no? Thank you.


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

txbass1 said:


> Can you currently launch kayaks from the Garrett road parking area and get around or is the grass too thick up there? Also, more gators on that end or no? Thank you.


You should be good, passed by there and there was a dude in Bass Cat near the Garrett Rd park


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

Fished Wednesday, most grass I have ever seen....matted hydrilla , no hyacinth cause they sprayed it. Saw maybe 7 or 8 kayaks from the north. One kayaker was paddling due to grass catching on his foot pedals/ fins....caught some fish but it was crowded . Trailers were parked on the road. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

dk2429 said:


> Wonder if you can duck hunt that lake.. I bet it'd be bad ***!


There were some ducks and a lot of geese years ago. The state would rent out the land around the reservoir to farmers. State wouldn't allow hunting though.There were several other rice farms pretty close. Good hunting if you knew a local landowner. My time around there was in the 1950's through the 1980's.
Buckhorn Lake used to have decent fishing. We fished it a little in the late 50's and I guess to the mid 60's. Dad knew the owners at that time.


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

No you cant hunt it, it's a state park and environmental learning center. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------

